# 2002 Mazda Tribute 3.0 V6 - Diagnosis plug and Engine Light



## John Turney (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone tell me where the diagnostis plug is on the above ?? Please


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute 3.0 V6*

Hi John Turney


On the bottom of the instrument cluster on the left side.


----------



## John Turney (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute 3.0 V6*

Thank You, I will take a look later to try and find it:wave:


----------



## John Turney (Sep 9, 2010)

*2002 Mazda Tribute 3.0 V6*

Hi, I have noticed that an amber Engine light is staying on, on my dash. I must admit that I filled the tank with high octane (super unleaded) as I have been using it in my Ford Probe 24V.for the past 5 years.
Would this make the light stay on ?? or is there any other reason ??


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Check engine light means that the computer has registered a fault with the sensor(s) in the engine. In any given time after the first fill up of the higher octane fuel, the engine would have reacted differently and computer would have registered a code. After five years of use a problem would have been noticeable, the logical conclusion is that the car has reached it's much needed maintenance schedule. Extract the codes and post all information that the scanner has picked up so we can begin the diagnosis.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There are dozens of things that could cause the engine light to come on. You need to have the trouble codes pulled so you'll know where to start looking for the problem. 

You might try this. Since it occurred after refueling, take the gas cap off and put it on again, being sure it's on tight. You should hear several "clicking" sounds. Sometimes a loose gas cap can cause the engine light to come on.


----------

